# Refugarium ideas for a 5.5 gallon



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys. 

I've currently got a 5.5 gallon pico reef that's doing quite well for the most part, but I have noticed swings in the behavior of some of my corals, and I want some of the benefits of a 'fuge, like getting my macro algae out of the main tank, growing 'pods, having more water in the system in general, etc. 

So I've got some options, right? Ideally, I'd love to have a refugarium that's fun to look at in its own right. That's why I'm thinking of a sump - I can run it in the cabinet below the tank, and check it out from time to time. However, because the 5.5 isn't already plumbed, or set up with an overflow, this seems a little tricky.

Any advice as far as that goes? If I rely on a siphon to feed the sump, I'm probably asking for an overflow, aren't I?

I guess the other option is a HOB 'fuge. Unfortunately, the way my cabinet is set up, this would be largely out of sight. I suppose I could leave the back glass clear of paint (I just scraped off the blue I've had on for a while) and sort of peek through, but that'd probably be weird, and would defeat the purpose of a reverse lighting schedule. On the plus side, it's not going to flood the apartment.

Those are the two options I'm toying with right now, but I'd love to her your opinions, or hear what you guys have done in similar cases. Totally open to other ideas as well.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Two refugium options usually for very small tanks:

1. Convert a HOB filter like an Aquaclear and light it with something like a clip lamp. Extremely effective and cheap with a used filter.

2. Use a canister filter filled with LR rubble. Not a traditional refugium since you can't light it, but will be effective since pods and other good stuff will propagate and you'll get a beneficial benthic zone.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I _do_ have an AC20 running on it now, simply filled with LR rubble. But it doesn't seem to breed any pods. Maybe I just need to pick up some fresh rubble?

I'm actually looking into those CPR aqua fuges.... or just building one myself. That could be a fun project.

Thanks, and thanks for pointing me towards 'benthic zones' as well. Always something new to learn in this hobby!


----------

